# Most popular peptides??



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I know absolutely nothing (well near enough) about peptides, but I'm wanting to learn. Just a simple first question, what are the most popular peptides and why?

I really appreciate any input into this thread.

cheers


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

I know people don't like being told this but, read the stickies m8 tons of info, all your questions are answered there!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I was under the impression it was either GHRP-2 or GHRP-6 + MODGRF 1-29


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

resten said:


> I was under the impression it was either GHRP-2 or GHRP-6 + MODGRF 1-29


They certainly the ones I see mentioned quite a bit, what are there Modes of action?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

just starting to read up about peps myself ..here are the basics ..easy to read basics anyway.http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/210137-basic-guide-peptide-use.html


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you want to spam up on peptides, can't beat this forum.

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/register.php

Growth hormone releasing peptides - GHRP (ipam/2/6) and growth hormone releasing hormones - GHRH (mod grf/cjc DAC complex) injected will stimulate the pituitary to release a pulse and wave of endogenous growth hormone with the full isotope range, which is superior synthetic GH as this is missing some.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ipamorelin & Mod Grf 1-29 is what I've used & it was great.

But read up on Pscarbs "Dummies Guide To Peptides" it's very good.

I got bored with the daily jabbing tbh.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Ipamorelin & Mod Grf 1-29 is what I've used & it was great.
> 
> But read up on Pscarbs "Dummies Guide To Peptides" it's very good.
> 
> I got bored with the daily jabbing tbh.


How many times a day and where was you jabbing? I do 5 x a day into belly fat and I know what you mean my stomach is like a pin cushion now lol


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Ipamorelin & Mod Grf 1-29 is what I've used & it was great.
> 
> But read up on Pscarbs "Dummies Guide To Peptides" it's very good.
> 
> I got bored with the daily jabbing tbh.


Same here, thats the only reason I have breaks ha.



SSJay said:


> How many times a day and where was you jabbing? I do 5 x a day into belly fat and I know what you mean my stomach is like a pin cushion now lol


I find it harder to get painless jabs. Where abouts on your stomach do you pin?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys read my sticky in this section or in my sig, Dats forum is the king of forums for peptides but can be a tad sciency to some hence why i wrote the article


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> Same here, thats the only reason I have breaks ha.
> 
> I find it harder to get painless jabs. Where abouts on your stomach do you pin?


Bottom of my stomach to my left. I go to the right side aswell sometimes for week, to give the other side a rest, but I have had my apendix out so it makes it a pain to pin around that area, as it is all tight from the scar so I can proper feel it going in sometimes.

Alot of people pin into muscles, maybe you could try that? But I try to avoid it to avoid scar tissue build up in the muscle, plus the muscle I have pinned can be sore sometimes for a few days.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you're injecting your peps sub-q, might as well use the smallest slin possible. I use 8mm 30g slins and I've been using them for years with no scar tissue issues.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Tentking said:


> I know people don't like being told this but, read the stickies m8 tons of info, all your questions are answered there!


People like you feck me off. it a forum, if nobody asked questions there would be no forum


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> guys read my sticky in this section or in my sig, Dats forum is the king of forums for peptides but can be a tad sciency to some hence why i wrote the article


Paul whats your views on MT2?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Conscript said:


> If you're injecting your peps sub-q, might as well use the smallest slin possible. I use 8mm 30g slins and I've been using them for years with no scar tissue issues.


I have the 8mm ones aswell as the 12.7mm but I just find the 8mm just don't go in deep enough, sometimes they leave welts in the skin and leak back out. Just playing it safe with my 12s don't want any peps wasted.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

SSJay said:


> I have the 8mm ones aswell as the 12.7mm but I just find the 8mm just don't go in deep enough, sometimes they leave welts in the skin and leak back out. Just playing it safe with my 12s don't want any peps wasted.


If you're getting welts you have way too much bac water in there, if you add 1ml bac water to 5mg vial, each IU is 50mcg, so a sat dose of ghrp and ghrh should be 4iu total, 0.04 ml, this shouldn't give any type of welt.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Conscript said:


> If you're getting welts you have way too much bac water in there, if you add 1ml bac water to 5mg vial, each IU is 50mcg, so a sat dose of ghrp and ghrh should be 4iu total, 0.04 ml, this shouldn't give any type of welt.


I am only putting 1ml in 5mg of ghrp-2 and 1ml in 2mg of mod, works out about 5iu for 100mcg of mod and 2.5iu for 125mcg of ghrp-2.

But yeah you're right welts is usually from to much fluid being injected, still 8mm just doesn't go deep enough for me, so i would rather use a 12.7


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fair enough mate, just thought I'd mention it in case you were reconstituting with loads of bac water.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigD29 said:


> Paul whats your views on MT2?


like everything if it is a decent grade it is very good and can be used for HPTA recovery


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> like everything if it is a decent grade it is very good and can be used for HPTA recovery


Can you explain this in laymen please Paul. Never really thought much about this peptides moa, but the increase in libido must be doing something in there.


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

@ bigD29 how did my answer differ from pscarbs or latblasters? There isn't a specific answer to the question the op asked hence my answer. Also I didnt see you provide any info other than a hijack!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Stop bloody arguing...& read pauls advice he did alot of research & comparisons...for our benefit.

Dats site is first class for info...but feck me some of it...I haven't a clue what it means. Real deep science stuff.

But well worth looking at.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> I am only putting 1ml in 5mg of ghrp-2 and 1ml in 2mg of mod, works out about 5iu for 100mcg of mod and 2.5iu for 125mcg of ghrp-2.
> 
> But yeah you're right welts is usually from to much fluid being injected, still 8mm just doesn't go deep enough for me, so i would rather use a 12.7


Why 125mcg of GHRP-2???


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Why 125mcg of GHRP-2???


Makes it easier just landing it on 2.5iu, plus I don't mind putting that bit more in, you gave purepeps 8/10 so at least if I put another 25mcg in it should theoretically push it upto 10/10 :tongue:


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> like everything if it is a decent grade it is very good and can be used for HPTA recovery


Really never knew that!

Can you advise on who sells the best grade/quality MT2?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

bigD29 said:


> Really never knew that!
> 
> Can you advise on who sells the best grade/quality MT2?


Have you read Pauls recent thread on comparing Peptides?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Have you read Pauls recent thread on comparing Peptides?


I don't think they sell mt2 on those sites mate, maybe toms but not the others


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

If I remember correctly Melanotan is illegal to sell in the UK, so that's prob why they dont stock it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Conscript said:


> Can you explain this in laymen please Paul. Never really thought much about this peptides moa, but the increase in libido must be doing something in there.


there is mate but it is late i will come back to it in the week, i will say that MT2 is a second generation of the tanning peptide the first made in Australia to protect from the sun (MT1) the 2nd was made in the states for erectile dysfunction



SSJay said:


> Makes it easier just landing it on 2.5iu, plus I don't mind putting that bit more in, you gave purepeps 8/10 so at least if I put another 25mcg in it should theoretically push it upto 10/10 :tongue:


it doesnt work like that but if its easier to measure there is no harm buddy just wondered



bigD29 said:


> Really never knew that!
> 
> Can you advise on who sells the best grade/quality MT2?


no mate i cannot as i have not compared the sources for MT2



Tentking said:


> If I remember correctly Melanotan is illegal to sell in the UK, so that's prob why they dont stock it


yes you cannot sell it from a UK source but it is not illegal to buy or use


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Conscript said:


> Can you explain this in laymen please Paul. Never really thought much about this peptides moa, but the increase in libido must be doing something in there.


Melanotan 1 & 2 were both developed at the University of Arizona with the aim of creating a product that can reduce the risk of skin cancer by adding melanin to the skin. An unexpected side effect during trials of melanotan 2 was that a large number of men experienced sexual arousal and spontaneous erections. They pinpointed the metabolite responsible for this reaction and as a result the compound PT 141 was born, which is the specific metabolite in MT2 that causes libido increase/ spontaneous erections etc.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fair play guys I didn't really expect much of a response to this thread other than a couple posts with names of a few peps, picked up some good reading from the input. So once I feel I actually have half a clue about it all I will join back in the conversation, please carry on amongst yourselves though it's all useful.


----------

